# Revolution Samuilovich Bunin (1924 - 1976)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Revol got his first name from his communist father, but he himself refused top become a party member. Therefore he never received any award nor honouring...


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

It's sad how Bunin never got recognition in life but instead had to settle for writing for other composers (for which he would get little to no credit). His compositions show a considerable amounnt of influence from his teacher, Shostakovich, but he is still worth knowing.

Thank you for sharing.


----------

